# cluch eggs!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I cant believe it !
I have only had the new L144's for 2 weeks and when i was doing waterchange and rearranging ,took flashlight and low and behold a clutch of eggs ....
I wasnt expecting them to spawn for at least a few months .
This is exciting I cant wait to watch them grow!!!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yhey never spawn when you expect them too. Disturbing them too much will possibly cause the father to eat them.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes I wont be doing anything to that tank .
I am supposed to fish out some fry for someone but that will now go on hold!
I dont know how long they have been in there but 7 to 14 days and we shall see !
he is a good daddy in there fanning like theres no tomorrow!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

congrats on the L144s XD

Any signs of spawning with the L204s?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks.......
I will have to get a different cave for the 204....

but the 333's are caving right now   this should be very interesting!!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nice, congrats.

better get some grow out tanks ready.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

THE EGGS HAVE HATCHED!!!!!
They are sooo cute...I wasnt expecting i this fast and I quickly took out other fish ......


The 333's are both still in the cave ..I hope he lets her out soon ,I wanna have a peek  

I have 4good sized tanks this weekend plus 3-5gl-to add to my collection .
just gonna clean and cycle and should be ready in 6 weeks as grow out tanks!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am in love with plecos


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> THE EGGS HAVE HATCHED!!!!!
> They are sooo cute...I wasnt expecting i this fast and I quickly took out other fish ......
> 
> The 333's are both still in the cave ..I hope he lets her out soon ,I wanna have a peek
> ...


wow. nice. Now just to grow them.

when those L333s hatch, I will be knocking on your door


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I am in love with plecos


make room for more !!!!

the 333 been in cave 2 days anyone know when is too long?

the 204's are now doing the cave dance!
good thing I got all them tanks lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well they are still at it in the cave .......
My longfinnd BN and longfinnd albino are now at it ... 

I changed the cave in the 204's and dont think they will be long at caving the female is very gravid .

I have ried and tried again to try and post my fry that arent fry anymore 
they are about this long --------------------------------- maybe more maybe less for some types ....but just cant post ,,,havent a clue on prices either so was easier to just keep lol

I will probably grow fry out 6+ months anyway so will be a while hitch  and thats IF i can bring myself to do it ...

I am sad to not have my very first mated pair ...I did a trade with them on weekend ,but I know they are in great hands!

the L144 are sooo cute little babys all over the cave just bobbing round like little sperms lol


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Now my L333s are joining in. My big male is fanning a batch of eggs now.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey cut that out!!!!!
good luck !

got my L144's at it again ...im going to have to seperate ..
Funny , I dont know how possible this is but I have a juvie in the same tank now looking pretty gravid ....just looks strange !
I will have to move her as to not let her mate with the ones I baught(lmao) from here .

I noticed my 204 female gravid so I took everything out of the tank put in a clay cave and cutting more wood today !
those will be awesome looking fry!

CONGRATS!!! maybe people can get some from you then ! lol


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

what do those numbers mean??


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Now my L333s are joining in. My big male is fanning a batch of eggs now.


NiCE!! I call dibs on some of those babies XD



blossom112 said:


> Hey cut that out!!!!!
> good luck !
> 
> got my L144's at it again ...im going to have to seperate ..
> ...


Dude you need to separate those fast. I actually saw one of my L144s gravid.....its either that or she is just a pig.

Congrats to both of ya


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

E-J said:


> what do those numbers mean??


They are part of the naming for species that aren't scientifically described (and some that are). Hence L333 is the 333rd unidentified pleco. There aren't necessarily one plec for every number, but it's close.

FYI, corydoras are CW ###, stingrays are P ###, and that's all I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks  
The eggs are nice and big and orange, hopefully I'll get most of the fry to survive.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> FYI, corydoras are CW ###, stingrays are P ###, and that's all I can remember off the top of my head.


Apistos are A ##s


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am not able to do much .... still in shock at the very bad news!
But When I did the water change late last night , I did move the juvies ,to the apple snail tank (the best I could do )
I really have to get my tanks up and cycled ,but am afraid to get to many on the go for hubby .
depending on how bad my daughter is and how long she may have to be in hospital ,maybe I can do it ,if not may have to hire some outside help.

the 204 tank is also free of juvies and for the first time they came to eat the food I got from melody !!!woohoo ,they havent come for any other food .good thing I have lots in the freezer!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> I am not able to do much .... still in shock at the very bad news!
> But When I did the water change late last night , I did move the juvies ,to the apple snail tank (the best I could do )
> I really have to get my tanks up and cycled ,but am afraid to get to many on the go for hubby .
> depending on how bad my daughter is and how long she may have to be in hospital ,maybe I can do it ,if not may have to hire some outside help.
> ...


Hey, sorry to hear that. As I said, if you ever need help. Feel free to give me a shoute. I am staying in Toronto until the 18th.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yep thanks ... go you on my speed dialer


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have 5 L333 wigglers now that have been kicked out of the cave.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> I have 5 L333 wigglers now that have been kicked out of the cave.


nice...are u leaving them in? or putting them in the trap?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have the cave with the male in it in a frysaver from JK. 
I'm wondering when I should take the male out of the frysaver?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I think the fry is safe in the trap even if you took the male out now. But you could remove it when they use up their egg sacs.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have 17 now.  
I'm going to leave the male for a couple more days and see if there's any more.


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

man you guys can breed plecos thats awsome.
im gunna try a breed some croy cats when i sell my fish off.
any tips or tricks i should be aware of?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

killpoint2008 said:


> man you guys can breed plecos thats awsome.
> im gunna try a breed some croy cats when i sell my fish off.
> any tips or tricks i should be aware of?


check out planetcatfish.com. It has some amazing info on breeding corys as well as plecos.

Aside from the procedure you will find there (ie, softer water (for some), temp drop etc), just observe closely. Unlike plecos, who are actually very attentive parents, corys have know to eat their own eggs. So as soon as you see eggs, either use a razor blade or finger to gently roll the eggs off the surface of which it is stuck to. Put them into another tank (by them selves) add a bit of methylene blue to fend off fungus...and just wait a couple of days.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I prefer to use alder cones to prevent fungus rather than chemicals.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> I prefer to use alder cones to prevent fungus rather than chemicals.


true.....but I would say methylene blue is the safest you can get chemical wise. Due to its large range of tolerance.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with matt!!!
have aldercones in the fry tanks ..
Last night doing my planted and I wanted to snap the top off the cave (was silicon on grrr) the male wouldnt come out , here i am shaking the cave and woundering , got the flash looked and omg the biggest clutch I have ever seen ...so now I have fry from 2 longfinned , male albino /female brn .... and nowhere to put them lmao ...dont want fry in the planted so I better think of something fast.........


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just had a huge clutch hatch im gonna guess ........80 fry .....
My goodness ....frisky little fellows!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> I just had a huge clutch hatch im gonna guess ........80 fry .....
> My goodness ....frisky little fellows!!!


144s? 333s? 204s? BNs?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hummmm is that the only plecs I have ???
*scratches her head***


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> I just had a huge clutch hatch im gonna guess ........80 fry .....
> My goodness ....frisky little fellows!!!


80 fry that's LOTS, I have about 30.
Which ones are they now? lol
Sorry I forgot to ad Congrats!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

TOP SECRET!!!

....But if you think ... you already know!!!
congrats on all them babz


----------

